# Jubilee fuel filters and ignition system



## PapaSam (Sep 13, 2021)

Hi All!! New to tractors and the forum. I have a 53’ jubilee that has been running fine until lately. First spark was sporadic then she died no spark. Finally figured out the points were wore. But not the contacts but the small pad the rubs on the distributor shaft! Only way i figured this was I could not adjust the gap to .025, maybe only .018. So i bent the points arm and set to .025 runs like a champ. (New points on the way) Is this common? Could someone of put in wrong set of points? How long should they last?
Second question is fuel filters/screens. So Mr Ford put in three screens, two in the petcock one tubular on top of petcock, one flat screen in the petcock and then another tubular screen where the fuel line enters the carburetor. Then a previous owner cut the fuel line and added a automotive in-line filter. Really…… isn’t this over kill for a gravity fuel system? Here in Arizona we don’t have much issue with rust or moisture so the screens have been clean along with the gas tank. But then the “butcher job” off cutting the line, adding two little hoses, hose clamps and then the metal canister filter, not to mention I can’t get the clamps tight enough to stop the seeping of gas. Just Ugly!! But is it necessary???

Thanks in advance 
PapaSam


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum PapaSam.

The inline fuel filter in a ford gravity feed fuel system is only a restriction to fuel flow. The inline fuel filters are fine for a unit with a fuel pump. Keep your fueling activities clean and water free.
I think you will find that the new points will come with a wee tube of grease to lube the shaft and the plastic piece that rides on the cam.


----------



## PapaSam (Sep 13, 2021)

Will do! Thanks!


----------



## PapaSam (Sep 13, 2021)

Hi All am back again. This time a completely different issue. My 53‘ Jubilee is running just fine BTW, now I lost hydraulics. Working the tractor for a full day using the Gannon to level my two acres, she was working like a champ! Next day i go to finish up and nothing! I can’t get the gannon to move at all. Checked the fluid level (on the side under the seat) and it is full to the mark on the stick. I unhooked the Gannon to see if maybe the weight of the Gannon was a issue but to no avail. I don’t get any movement or even sounds that tell me she is trying to move. Some of the blogs i have read talk about losing the prime in the hydraulic pump others blogs go much deeper. So am asking is their simple checks I can do to help figure this out?

PapaSam


----------



## Ford5610II (Jun 11, 2020)

I had a similar situation with my NAA, and I had to rebuild the hydraulic pump. The good news on the NAA versus a 9N, 2N, or 8N is that the pump is outside, rather than inside the rear end. One note of caution is that there are at least 2 types. The piston type with a rebuild kit that costs about $50, and the vane style, which is what I ended up with (considerably more expensive). Hopefully you have the piston style. There are some great videos dealing with NAA hydraulics on you tube. Here is one example: Hydraulics: Jubilee, NAA, 600, 700, 800, 900, 2000 and 4000 (4 cyl)


----------

